# Porn Titles



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I totally love it when there is a blockbusting movie and then they make a rip off porn version with a play on words! Though i've only ever seen 'playmate of the apes' cause someone got me it as a pressy i do love the shitty play on words of these films!!
What are your Fav porn film titles..infact you can even make up ones of your own ..that would be good too!!
My favorite is -Womb Raider. Haha.. cause its just vile!


----------



## Cors (Feb 6, 2009)

Bareback Mountain.


----------



## altered states (Feb 6, 2009)

"Womb Raider" sounds illegal. "Schindler's Fist" is my favorite, though I don't think it's actually been made.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> "Womb Raider" sounds illegal. "Schindler's Fist" is my favorite, though I don't think it's actually been made.


oh hahahahaa.. Class..
Schindler's Fist.. also sounds a bit dodgy to me!!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oh hahahahaa.. Class..
> Schindler's Fist.. also sounds a bit dodgy to me!!


what about..
'Harry Botter' Like a gay wizard playing with his wand and whatnot!.. has that been done? Harry Botter and the chamber of secrets ..even better!


----------



## Emma (Feb 6, 2009)

cunt of monte cristo


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> cunt of monte cristo


hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Suze (Feb 6, 2009)

cool thread 

View attachment starwhores_thumb.jpg


----------



## Melian (Feb 6, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> "Womb Raider" sounds illegal. "Schindler's Fist" is my favorite, though I don't think it's actually been made.



Damn...I was just going to say "Schindler's Fist."

I'm pretty sure it was mentioned in "Orgasmo," and that was it....don't think I'd really want to see that porno.

A bit off topic, but still close: Final Fuck X (based on Final Fantasy X). As a part-time cosplayer, I envied some of the costumes in this one!


----------



## Emma (Feb 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahahahahahaha!!



It's real too! lol


----------



## altered states (Feb 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> what about..
> 'Harry Botter' Like a gay wizard playing with his wand and whatnot!.. has that been done? Harry Botter and the chamber of secrets ..even better!



Great, but no one in the US would get that. We're only now getting comfortable with "wanker."


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> It's real too! lol


NO way!!! hmm.. i wonder if there is a 'Cunt Dracula' then... if not...it should be made!!
I also think the best made up porn film name should get a prize.. erm rep! lol


----------



## swordchick (Feb 6, 2009)

Seoul Train


----------



## Emma (Feb 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> NO way!!! hmm.. i wonder if there is a 'Cunt Dracula' then... if not...it should be made!!
> I also think the best made up porn film name should get a prize.. erm rep! lol




NSFW
http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache...to"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=uk&client=firefox-a


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Great, but no one in the US would get that. We're only now getting comfortable with "wanker."


ahh i see i see. 
well you guys could have,,, erm.. 'Harry slot-her'! which is the less anal version.


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 6, 2009)

Shaving Ryan's Privates


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> NSFW
> http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache...to"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=uk&client=firefox-a


OMG! Look at 5 down... owwwch!!


----------



## swordchick (Feb 6, 2009)

There is a porn film called "Saving Ryan's Privates".




vardon_grip said:


> Shaving Ryan's Privates



Edward Penishand..


----------



## Mishty (Feb 6, 2009)

*The Lord of the G-Strings* - _The Femaleship of the String_
I saw this at Hollywood video and loved the idea...




The Loin King
IndieAnal Bones and the Temple of Poon
Much Ado About Fucking
Sex Trek: The Next Penetration
Throbbin' Hood


Damn this is fun....


----------



## mikey787 (Feb 6, 2009)

Edward Penishands..... cracks me up whenever I see a clip!!

others of note....

In Diana Jones and the Temple of Poon
When Harry Ate Sally
You've Got Male Genitalia
White Men Can't Hump


----------



## cooljoeyd (Feb 6, 2009)

Inspect Her Gadget

GladIateher

Sex toy story

Lawrence of elabia 

300..well not a porn movie but it was really good


----------



## mango (Feb 6, 2009)

*Ones I can recall...

The Boobyguard
Flesh Gordon

Copied from a thread I found through google (not sure how many of these are real or just thought up)...*



> A Clear And Present Stranger
> Add Momma To The Train
> Assablanca
> Any Given Cumday
> ...


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to work at a video store and _*Romancing the Bone*_ was my all time favorite title.

*9 1/2 Inches* was in my top ten.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

mango said:


> *Ones I can recall...
> 
> The Boobyguard
> Flesh Gordon
> ...


OMG! Thats a lot of porn Titles.. dont think there are any left for anyone else now!! 
ok.. just forget you saw that!!! lmao


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OMG! Thats a lot of porn Titles.. dont think there are any left for anyone else now!!
> ok.. just forget you saw that!!! lmao


oh haha.. "tits a wonderful life"!! brilliant!


----------



## AC4400CW (Feb 6, 2009)

I remember seeing an ad many years ago that struck me so funny it burned into my memory for all time. The title was pretty bland, "Texas Size." The sub-title was what made it hilarious, "an all-male, rump-rompin' hoe-down on the range." Oddly, the ad was mostly straight titles, and it was in a BBW-focused mag.


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 7, 2009)

*The Woman in Bed*


----------



## Zoom (Feb 7, 2009)

How soon we forget the classic _*Fatliners*_, which had Teighlor _and_ Ron Jeremy.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Zoom said:


> How soon we forget the classic _*Fatliners*_, which had Teighlor _and_ Ron Jeremy.


Seriously!!??? Brilliant!! I Love Ron..
hmm. yeah..we need to think up some good 'fat porn' film rip offs..
hmm..Something with the 'Fat pack' in it.. like the breakfast club or something.. cept more rude! lol


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Feb 9, 2009)

i remember when Lord of the Cock Rings came out, I saw a poster in Manhattan that said "Scroto Lives" and Scroto Bag-cock. I almost died laughing.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Feb 9, 2009)

oh, and "Edward Penishands", what a mental picture of dildoes flopping around...


----------



## bexy (Feb 9, 2009)

The Bare Witch Project


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 9, 2009)

Fill Adelphia
Fly Noon
Die Hard
RoboCock
Frank In Stein

Wish I had more time and Mango hadn't posted the cheater list.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 9, 2009)

Bill and Ted's Excrement Adventure

... then the sequel of course

Bill and Ted's Bare-Ass Journey


Don't ask me where I got those from...


----------



## circeenoir (Feb 9, 2009)

Wanka's Willy in the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 9, 2009)

Grinding Nemo- 


https://www.adultdvdexplorer.com/product_info.php?dept=9&products_id=262932


----------



## olwen (Feb 9, 2009)

There's always the classic series 

Life in the Fat Lane

tho I'm not sure if there was a life in the fast lane movie or if it was just a simple play on words.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 10, 2009)

mango said:


> *Ones I can recall...
> 
> The Boobyguard
> Flesh Gordon
> ...



You forgot "Rambone"


----------



## pendulous (Feb 11, 2009)

Sitcom Porn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8qygd84lXY (not a porn link)

http://mrcarrutherspresents.blogspot.com/search/label/Sitcom Porn


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 11, 2009)

The Clit and the Pendulum.
The Tell Tale Hard-on.
The Curious Case of Benjamin's butthole.
Nineteen-Eighty-Fuck or Nineteen-Eighty-Foreplay (I like the first one better)
20,000 Leagues Below the C-Section Scar.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting series with mainstream actors coupled with actual porn stars:

Jim Gunn's PG Porn - For people who like everything about *porn*...except the sex


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

Dickman & Throbbin'


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Dickman & Throbbin'


Juranal Park


----------



## mergirl (Feb 12, 2009)

haha..yeah..i think its funny when porn stars have names that are kinna like famous actors but are like a few letters off.. like 'angalina julie'.. (just made that up but its probs real!) That cracks me up!


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Feb 12, 2009)

My old roommate owned this one:

A Clockwork Orgy


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord Of The Ring Piece


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 13, 2009)

"Full Anal Alcemist"

That's a bit disturbing when you consider that Full Metal Alchemist's main characters are under 16.

Also, a quick Google sarch for "Funny Porn Titles" gave me:

"Cum and Cummer"
"Driving Into Miss Daisy"
"Gladheateher"
"Spankenstein"
"Sorest Rump"
"Clitty Clitty Bang Bang "
"The Empire Stikes From The Back"
"Diddle-Her on the Roof"

I could go on for days.


----------



## mango (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Witches of Breastwick


*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 21, 2009)

OH, My Godzilla.

"Snow White and The 7 Sailors"


That just made my night. 
I am Crying, I'm laughing so hard going through that list.


----------



## VVET (Feb 21, 2009)

20,000 Licks below the C-Cup


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 21, 2009)

Pearl Harlot, a Michael Lay film


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 23, 2009)

The Sopornos
Lord of the Thighs
ally mc feal
american booty
asswoman in wonderland
beauty and the bitch
beverly 9021-ho
single white she-male
moulin splooge.....ewww


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you ever get to see: "Dr. Do Me-a-Little?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 23, 2009)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> Did you ever get to see: "Dr. Do Me-a-Little?


hahaha..hmm not so sure i want to see that one!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2009)

Apple Bottom Queens
Gigantic (instead of Titanic)
Donnie Gasp-o (instead of brasco)
Independence Drag 
The Usual Swallowers
Miss Cunninlingus


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 24, 2009)

Zoom said:


> How soon we forget the classic _*Fatliners*_, which had Teighlor _and_ Ron Jeremy.



you totally beat me to this! I'm wondering if anybody has seen this movie and had an opinion about it.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 27, 2009)

Dildo in Aenus


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 27, 2009)

Suze said:


> cool thread


"Close Encounters with a Turd From Behind"

comic book films are increasing in popularity, and gay pr0ns are always fun. so here's my idea:
*Watchingmen*


----------



## VVET (Mar 27, 2009)

"Over the Gain-beau"


----------



## mango (Apr 15, 2009)

*Cleavagefield
*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 15, 2009)

All time favorite *RAMBONE* !


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 15, 2009)

_HO-CUNTry 4 Old Men_ would be an excellent name for a pron movie


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

This one has a funny story to go with it:
My husband was working in the early/mid 90's at a video store while going to school. A customer was checking out an "adult" movie when the computer came to show a late charge for a movie. At first he thought it said Geronimo. But it looked weird. He was trying his best to sound it out. His supervisor even brought up the account. Then it dawned on him. It said *GerANALmo*. So he went to his supervisor and covered up the ger and the mo and they tried hard not to laugh at the title. He tactfully told the customer that there was a late charge on an adult film. The guy was beet red and plunked the money on the table before the sentence was done. So that's my favorite funny porn name. Mainly cuz the story is hilarious. We used to have a list of over 100 funny porn names. I just dont know where the text file is


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 15, 2009)

Armagetiton.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 15, 2009)

Batman in Robin.



School of Cock.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 15, 2009)

Sperms of Endearment.


Good Will Humping.


Midsummer Night's Cream.


Chitty Chitty Gang Bang.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Batman in Robin.
> 
> 
> 
> School of Cock.




Will someone please rep her for School of Cock for me?


----------



## mango (May 30, 2009)

*The Da Vinci Coed


*


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 1, 2009)

How are these?

1. Camp Cock (play on the Disney Channel movie "Camp Rock")

2. Headbangers Balls (yes it actually exists.)

3. House of 1,000 Orgies

4. School Of Cock

5. Prick Or Treat

6. Cock Of Love

7. Forrest Hump

8. Dickman and Throbbin

9. Not Another Porn Movie

10. The Fucking Of Emily Rose

11. Christmas With The Kocks

12. White Men Can't Hump

13. Anal: A Butt-Banger's Journey

13. Stop! Or My Cock Will Shoot!

14. Sex Club Musical

15. Fucking Mrs. Tingle

16. The Lezzie McGuire Movie

17. The XXX Files

18. The Cock And Ball Diaries

19. Who's Eating Gilbert's Grapes?

20. Drag Me To Bed

21. The Loin King

22. Confessions Of A Teenage Porno Queen


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jun 5, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Batman in Robin.
> 
> 
> 
> School of Cock.



Isn't Robin about 15 at most?


----------



## MrChipz (Jun 6, 2009)

"Flashpants"
"Flesh Gordon"


----------



## knives (Jun 6, 2009)

Flesh Gordan actually exists. It is very humorous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

Seventy-Seven said:


> Isn't Robin about 15 at most?




Stop ruining fat/fap fantasies with your damn morals......


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA--- this whole thread has me in tears




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stop ruining fat/fap fantasies with your damn morals......


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 12, 2009)

1. Anal!: The Story Of Anal

2. Riding Miss Daisy

3. The Sperminator

4. A Fuck To Remember

5. The Dicks Of Hazzard

6. The Ozporns (This one actually exists)

7. Fuck Everlasting

8. Brother Bared

9. Hannah Montana: The Adult Movie

10. I Know Who You Did Last Summer


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2009)

-The Taking of Penelope, 23

- Land of the Lost Virginity

- Up (all night)


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 14, 2009)

More for you:

1. HammerFist: The Fist Crusade

2. Poke-Me-Mon: The First Movie

3. Sponge-Boobs No-Pants The Movie

4. Dragon Whores

5. Let's Fuck Jessica To Death

6. Ed's Wood

7. Butt-Pirates Of The Caribbean: Dead Man's Ass

8. Suck-Me And The Ass-Bandit

9.The Cum-Back Kid

10. Sucking Pete (Another Disney Channel porn spoof title)

10. Iron Maiden: Flight Sex Sex Sex

11. Tenacious D In The Prick Of Destiny

12: Great Balls For Hire

13. AC/DC: Let There Be Cock (And Pussy Too)

14. Saturday Night Beaver

15. Pee-Wee's Sex Adventure

16. Big Cock Pee-Wee

17. Pauly Score Gives Head

18: Sex Trek 5: The Search For Sperm

19. It's The Great Penis, Charllie Brown!

20. Garfield Gets Laid


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 21, 2009)

Burning Angel did a horror spoof trilogy:

Re-Penetrator,
The eXXXorcist,
and Evil Head.


----------

